# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 3.x Class The Cosmic Knight (3.5 Base Class) PEACH

## Alabenson

*The Cosmic Knight*
Cosmic knights are esoteric warriors who draw upon the ambient power of the multiverse to augment their fighting abilities. Through the combination of traditional martial training, mystical energies, and potent invocations, cosmic knights are fearsome opponents.

*Adventures:* Cosmic knights typically adventure to test their combat skills and further their abilities. Other cosmic knights, particularly the more esoteric minded ones, will adventure to seek out sites with astrological significance in the hopes of furthering their understanding of the cosmos.

*Characteristics:* Cosmic knights mix conventional martial training with mystic powers drawn from the energies of the multiverse. At their most basic, these powers enable the cosmic knight to strike with lethal concentrated destructive force. As they gain experience, cosmic knights not only develop more specialized methods of wielding this force, but also a small number of invocations providing them with tools both on and off the battlefield.

*Alignment:* Cosmic knights can be of any alignment. Individuals of all moral and ethical varieties find themselves drawn to the cosmic knights path.

*Religion:* A substantial number of cosmic knights spurn the worship of deities, preferring instead to venerate more abstract concepts or even the multiverse itself. Others gravitate towards deities typically worshiped by other martial classes.

*Background:* The majority of cosmic knights learn their trade at isolated academies dedicated to teaching their unique combat techniques. Each of these academies typically focuses on a single school of combat, although academies that teach multiple schools are not totally unheard of. In rare instances, however, a cosmic knight may study under the tutelage of an older mentor, often a retired adventurer.

*Races:* Humans, elves, and half-elves represent the majority of cosmic knights. All of these races combine strong martial traditions with more contemplative ones. The underground life of dwarves doesnt lend itself towards pursuing a combat style centered on drawing power from the cosmos, and gnomes and halflings rarely display any particular affinity for the class. In rare instances, a lone half-orc with a particularly meditative streak will follow the path of the cosmic knight. Such exceptional individuals are far more likely to be trained under a single mentor.

*Other Classes:* Cosmic knights tend to get along well with most other classes, particularly those who appreciate their unique abilities and combat skills. However, members of particularly religious classes, such as paladins and clerics, sometimes find the cosmic knights devotion to the multiverse itself to be somewhat unnerving.

*Role:* A cosmic knights role in a group is largely determined by their chosen school of combat. Members of the Jupiter school excel at protecting their teammates, whereas members of the Mars, Mercury, and Saturn schools are exceptional melee combatants. Finally, members of the Venus school excel at dealing damage from a distance.

*GAME RULE INFORMATION*
Cosmic Knights have the following game statistics
*Abilities:* Most cosmic knights value Strength and Constitution due to their focus on melee combat, although cosmic knights belonging to the Venus school typically prioritize Dexterity over Strength. Finally, cosmic knights who rely heavily on invocations that offer saves place a high value on Wisdom.
*Alignment:* Cosmic knights can be of any alignment.
*Hit Die:* D10
*Starting Age:* As bard
*Starting Gold:* As cleric

*Class Skills:*
Balance, Bluff, Climb, Concentration, Craft, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (arcana), Knowledge (local), Knowledge (religion), Knowledge (the planes), Listen, Profession, Ride, Spot, Sense Motive, Swim, Tumble
*Skill Points at 1st level:* (4 + Intelligence Modifier) x4
*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 4 + Intelligence Modifier

*Level*
*BAB*
*Fort*
*Ref*
*Will*
*Special*
*Invocations Known*

*1st*
+1
+2
+0
+2
 Combat Style, Cosmic Strike +1d6
1

*2nd*
+2
+3
+0
+3
Astral Technique
1

*3rd*
+3
+3
+1
+3
 Cosmic Strike +2d6
2

*4th*
+4
+4
+1
+4
 Astral Technique
2

*5th*
+5
+4
+1
+4
 Bonus Feat, Cosmic Strike +3d6
2

*6th*
+6
+5
+2
+5
 Lesser Invocations, Temporal Acceleration (move action)
3

*7th*
+7
+5
+2
+5
 Cosmic Strike +4d6
3

*8th*
+8
+6
+2
+6
 Astral Technique
4

*9th*
+9
+6
+3
+6
 Bonus Feat, Cosmic Strike +5d6
4

*10th*
+10
+7
+3
+7
 Astral Technique
4

*11th*
+11
+7
+3
+7
 Greater Invocations, Cosmic Strike +6d6
5

*12th*
+12
+8
+4
+8
 Temporal Acceleration (standard action)
5

*13th*
+13
+8
+4
+8
 Bonus Feat, Cosmic Strike +7d6
6

 *14th*
+14
+9
+4
+9
 Astral Technique
6

 *15th*
+15
+9
+5
+9
 Cosmic Strike +8d6
6

*16th*
+16
+10
+5
+10
 Dark Invocations, Astral Technique
7

*17th*
+17
+10
+5
+10
 Bonus Feat, Cosmic Strike +9d6
7

 *18th*
+18
+11
+6
+11
 Temporal Acceleration (full round action)
8

 *19th*
+19
+11
+6
+11
 Cosmic Strike +10d6
8

*20th*
+20
+12
+6
+12
 Astral Technique
8



*Class Features*

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A cosmic knight is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, light and medium armor, and all shields except tower shields. 
Because the somatic components required for cosmic invocations are relatively simple, a cosmic knight can use any of his invocations while wearing light or medium or using a shield (except a tower shield) without incurring the normal armor spell failure chance. However, like arcane spellcasters, a cosmic knight wearing heavy armor or using a tower shield incurs a chance of arcane spell failure.

*Invocations:* A cosmic knight has a repertoire of attacks, defenses, and other abilities known as cosmic invocations, which allow him to focus the power of the multiverse to a specific end. A cosmic knight can use any invocation he knows at will.
A cosmic knights invocations are spell-like abilities; using an invocation is therefore a standard action that provokes attacks of opportunity. To avoid provoking such attacks, a cosmic knight can use an invocation defensively by making a successful Concentration check. An invocation can be disrupted, just as a spell can be ruined during casting. If a cosmic knight is hit by an attack while invoking, he is entitled to a Concentration check to successfully use the invocation, just as a spellcaster would be. His invocations are subject to spell resistance unless an invocations description specifically states otherwise. A cosmic knights caster level with his invocations is equal to his class level. He can dismiss any invocation as a standard action, just as a wizard can dismiss a spell.
If an invocation allows a saving throw, its DC is 10 + the equivalent spell level + the cosmic knights Wis modifier. Since spell-like abilities are not spells, a cosmic knight cannot benefit from the Spell Focus feat or from feats that let him convert or spend an arcane spell slot to produce some other effect. He can, however, benefit from the Ability Focus feat (MM 303), as well as from feats that emulate metamagic effects for spell-like abilities.
The four grades of elemental invocations, in order of their relative power, are least, lesser, greater, and dark. A 1st-level cosmic knight begins with knowledge of one least invocation, gaining access to more invocations as he attains levels. At any level when a cosmic knight learns a new invocation, he can also replace an invocation he already knows with another invocation of the same or lower grade.
Unlike other spell-like abilities, cosmic invocations are subject to arcane spell failure chance as described under Weapon and Armor Proficiency above.
Finally, just like warlocks (see _Complete Arcane_), cosmic knights can qualify for some prestige classes usually intended for spellcasters.

*Combat Style:* Every cosmic knight must choose a special school of combat to specialize in, each of which combines a specific style of fighting with supernatural techniques. A cosmic knights choice of school of combat determines what bonus feats and astral techniques are available to him.
_Jupiter:_ Cosmic knights belonging to the Jupiter school focus on employing defensive and retributive combat techniques. Those who select this school receive Improve Shield Bash as a bonus feat at 1st level, even if they dont meet the prerequisites.
_Mars:_ Cosmic knights belonging to the Mars school focus on dealing tremendous amounts of damage through single powerful blows. Those who select this school receive Power Attack as a bonus feat at 1st level, even if they dont meet the prerequisites.
_Mercury:_ Cosmic knights belonging to the Mercury school emphasize mobility and precision over raw brute force. Those who select this school receive Combat Expertise as a bonus feat at 1st level, even if they dont meet the prerequisites.
_Saturn:_ Cosmic knights belonging to the Saturn school seek to master the art of striking their opponents as many times as possible in as short a time as possible. Those who select this school receive Two Weapon Fighting as a bonus feat at 1st level, even if they dont meet the prerequisites. 
_Venus:_ Unique among the schools of combat available to a cosmic knight, the Venus school specializes in archery. Those who select this school receive Point Blank Shot as a bonus feat at 1st level, even if they dont meet the prerequisites. Furthermore, cosmic knights belonging to the Venus school gain the ability to utilize their cosmic strike ability with ranged attacks as well as melee attacks.

*Cosmic Strike (Su):* The most fundamental ability a cosmic knight possesses is the power to concentrate the ambient energies of the multiverse into raw destructive power. As a standard action, a cosmic knight can make a single melee attack that deals 1d6 extra damage at 1st level, plus an additional 1d6 damage for every two cosmic knight levels thereafter. This additional damage is not reduced by damage reduction; however it is halved against objects.

*Astral Technique (Su):* At 2nd, 4th, 8th, 10th, 14th, 16th, and 20th level, a cosmic knight is able to learn an astral technique selected from the list available to him depending on his choice of combat school. These astral techniques represent a blending of traditional martial combat training with the unique powers that the cosmic knight wields. 
At any level when a cosmic knight learns a new astral technique, they may also replace one of their astral techniques with a different one of equal level or lower.
Astral techniques can be divided into two different types; active and passive. Active astral techniques typically require at least a standard action to use, after which the cosmic knight must wait 5 rounds before he can use that specific astral technique again. Passive astral techniques provide constant benefits or abilities that can be used at will. 
If an astral technique allows a saving throw, the DC is equal to 10 + 1/2 the cosmic knights class level (rounded up) + the cosmic knights Wisdom modifier.

*Astral Techniques*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Jupiter School;**2nd Level Techniques:*
*Armored Strike:* Reduce cosmic strike damage, gain bonus to AC.
*Cosmic Ward, Lesser:* Convert cosmic strike dice into temporary hit points.
*Silver Binds:* Reduce cosmic strike damage, enemy is entangled.

*4th Level Techniques:* 
*Cosmic Recovery:* Heal damage dealt by your cosmic strike.
*Moment of Clarity:* Sacrifice cosmic strike damage to gain bonus to your next saving throw.
*Silver Spell Ward:* Sacrifice cosmic strike damage to neutralize targeted spells

*8th Level Techniques:* 
*Cosmic Ward:* Convert double cosmic strike dice into temporary hit points, hit points last longer.
*Gravity Bind:* Creature damaged by cosmic strike is _slowed_ for 1 round.
*Silver Satellites:* Convert cosmic strike damage into silver orbs that damage those moving through your threatened space.

*10th Level Techniques:* 
*Astral Judgment:* No initial cosmic strike damage, deals increased damage if target attacks ally.
*Cosmic Shield:* Convert cosmic strike into silver fire that damages attackers
*Reflective Spell Ward:* Sacrifice cosmic strike damage to reflect targeted spells.

*14th Level Techniques:*
*Astral Lash:* Make attacks of opportunity dealing cosmic strike damage out to an additional 15 ft.
*Cosmic Recovery, Mass:* Heal damage dealt by cosmic strike in 30 ft burst.
*Moment of Astral Clarity, Mass:* Sacrifice cosmic strike damage to grant bonus on saving throws to allies within 30 ft.

*16th Level Techniques:*
*Channel Ward:* Sacrifice cosmic strike dice to grant allies temporary hit points.
*Cosmic Ward, Greater:* Convert quadruple cosmic strike dice into temporary hit points, hit points last longer.
*Silver Satellites, Greater:* Convert cosmic strike damage into silver orbs that damage and stun those moving near you.

*20th Level Techniques:*
*Astral Spell Ward:* Sacrifice cosmic strike damage to absorb all spells within 60 ft.
*Burning Gravity Well:* _Slows_ and damages enemies within 60 ft.

*Mars School;**2nd Level Techniques:*
*Crushing Strike, Lesser:* Cosmic strike deals d8 damage when wielding two-handed weapon.
*Forceful Bash:* Opponent struck by cosmic strike must save or be knocked back 10 feet.
*Shattering Blow, Lesser:* Cosmic strike deals full damage to objects, ignores hardness.

*4th Level Techniques:*
*Cosmic Charge:* Deal additional cosmic strike damage as part of charge.
*Impact:* Cosmic strike damages all adjacent opponents.
*Staggering Blow:* Opponent struck by cosmic strike must save or be immobilized for 1 round.

*8th Level Techniques:*
*Crushing Strike:* Cosmic strike deals d10 damage when wielding two-handed weapon.
*Shattering Blow:* Cosmic strikes deals full damage to objects, ignores hardness, DR, opponent must save or have DR negated for 1d4 rounds.
*Shockwave:* Deal cosmic strike damage in a 30 foot cone.

*10th Level Techniques:*
*Baleful Strike:* Opponent struck by cosmic strike must save or be dazed for 1 round.
*Devastating Bash:* Opponent struck by cosmic strike sent flying, deals damage when lands.
*Powerful Impact:* Deal cosmic strike damage to all opponents within 30 feet.

*14th Level Techniques:*
*Crushing Strike, Greater:* Cosmic strike deals d12 damage when wielding two-handed weapon.
*Lethal Momentum:* Drop a foe and gain free 5 foot step and additional attack.
*Shattering Blow, Greater:* Cosmic strike deals full damage to objects, ignores hardness, DR, opponents  must save or lose DR and take increased damage

*16th Level Techniques:*
*Cosmic Hammer:* Opponent struck by cosmic strike is stunned for 1 round
*Explosive Impact:* Deal cosmic strike damage to all opponents within 30 feet, force of blast knocks opponents back. 
*Meteor Bash:* Opponent struck by cosmic strike sent flying, deals damage and knocks opponents prone when lands.

*20th Level Techniques:*
*Annihilation Strike:* Cosmic strikes deal maximum damage.
*Warbringers Blow:* Cosmic strike deals additional ability damage. 

*Mercury School;**2nd Level Techniques:*
*Blistering Riposte:* Deal cosmic strike damage against opponents who miss attacks of opportunity.
*Distracting Flame:* Reduce cosmic strike damage to feint as a free action, gain bonus on Bluff check.
*Quicksilver Speed:* Reduce cosmic strike damage to increase movement speed.

*4th Level Techniques:*
*Disarming Flare:* Deal cosmic strike damage as part of a disarm attack.
*Precision Strike:* Deal cosmic strike damage as a melee touch attack, deal increased damage on critical hit.
*Rapid Flourish:* Opponent must save or be flatfooted.

*8th Level Techniques:*
*Conflagration Strike:* Deal increased cosmic strike damage when you move 10 feet or more.
*Dampening Strike:* Opponent must save or lose attacks of opportunity for 1d4 rounds.
*Stumbling Flare:* Deal cosmic strike damage as part of a trip attack.

*10th Level Techniques:*
*Combusting Jaunt:* Deal cosmic strike damage to all adjacent opponents and teleport 60 ft.
*Quicksilver Dance:* Reduce cosmic strike damage, critical threat range doubles, take a double move and attack any opponent you pass.
*Tempest Strike:* Attack and deal cosmic strike damage to all opponents in reach.

*14th Level Techniques:*
*Conflagration Strike, Greater:* Deal increased cosmic strike damage when you move 10 feet or more.
*Intensifying Strikes:* Cosmic strike deals increasing amounts of extra damage with each successive round a successful strike is made against an opponent.
*Trailing Inferno:* Take double move action, leave burning wall.

*16th Level Techniques:*
*Cosmic Barrage:* Make ranged touch attacks against all opponents in a 30 ft. line, deal increased cosmic strike damage to those hit.
*Duelists Mark:* Damage and critical range double against opponent damaged by cosmic strike.
*Precision Strike, Greater:* Make melee attack as touch attack, deal double cosmic strike damage.

*20th Level Techniques:*
*Blazing Frenzy:* Move and attack with cosmic strike damage repeatedly.
*Inferno Jaunt:* Deal increased cosmic strike damage in an area and teleport 360 ft.

*Saturn School;**2nd Level Techniques:*
*Flashing Blades:* Sacrifice cosmic strike damage to attack with both weapons as standard action.
*Rapid Strike:* Attack with offhand weapon when making cosmic strike.
*Trailing Cinders:* Opponent damaged by cosmic strike takes additional damage on subsequent round.

*4th Level Techniques:*
*Dual Strike:* Deal reduced cosmic strike damage with both weapons. 
*Searing Strike:* Opponent damaged by cosmic strike takes -4 AC, -4 to attacks.
*Unseen Assault:* Gain bonus to attacks with offhand weapon.

*8th Level Techniques:*
*Horrific Immolation:* Opponents slain by cosmic strike burn to ashes, frightens nearby enemies.
*Lingering Flames:* Opponent damaged by cosmic strike takes additional damage on subsequent rounds.
*Searing Reflexes:* Deal cosmic strike damage as part of attack of opportunity.

*10th Level Techniques:*
*Flashfire Strikes:* Make two attacks with each weapon as a standard action, each attack deals reduced cosmic strike damage.
*Rend Defenses:* Allies gain attack of opportunity against target damage by cosmic strike.
*Stupefying Blow:* Opponent damaged by cosmic strike must save or be dazed for 1 round.

*14th Level Techniques:*
*Nightmarish Immolation:* Opponents dropped by cosmic strike slain instantly, body burns to ashes, frightens nearby enemies.
*Rampaging Blades:* Critical threat range increases for each opponent dropped.
*Rending Fire:* Opponent damage by cosmic strike takes additional damage on subsequent rounds.

*16th Level Techniques:*
*Cosmic Dash:* Reduce cosmic strike damage, take extra move action.
*Lethal Reflexes:* Make attack of opportunity against missed melee attacks, attacks of opportunity deal cosmic strike damage. 
*Piercing Strikes:* Reduce cosmic strike damage, all melee attacks against opponent damaged by cosmic strike last round are touch attacks.

*20th Level Techniques:*
*Flashover Barrage:* Make four attacks with both weapons as a standard action, each attack deals cosmic strike damage.
*Soulfire Immolation:* Opponents dropped by cosmic strike slain instantly, body and soul destroyed, panics nearby enemies.

*Venus School;**2nd Level Techniques:*
*Defensive Shot:* Ranged attacks dont provoke attacks of opportunity.
*Seeking Shot:* Cosmic strike ignores wind, penalties for firing into melee.
*Snap Strike:* Sacrifice cosmic strike damage, make two ranged attacks as a standard action.

*4th Level Techniques:*
*Cosmic Needle:* Reduce cosmic strike damage, cosmic strike targets touch AC.
*Immobilizing Shot:* Reduce cosmic strike damage, opponent must save or be immobilized.
*Vipers Strike:* Sacrifice cosmic strike damage, opponent must save or take Dexterity damage.

*8th Level Techniques:*
*Circling Shot:* Arrow circles opponent, strikes if opponent takes action.
*Seeking Shot, Greater:* Cosmic strike ignores cover, concealment.
*Shrapnel Shot:* Deal cosmic strike damage in 15 ft. burst.

*10th Level Techniques:*
*Cobras Strike:* Sacrifice cosmic strike damage, opponent must save or take Strength damage.
*Cosmic Volley:* Reduce cosmic strike damage, fire multiple arrows at once.
*Paralyzing Shot:* Reduce cosmic strike damage, opponent must save or be paralyzed.

*14th Level Techniques:*
*Cosmic Fleetness:* Use swift action to move after using cosmic strike.
*Cosmic Lance:* Cosmic strike targets touch AC, deals double damage.
*Crippling Shot:* Opponent damaged by cosmic strike takes -6 penalty to AC, attacks, speed halved.

*16th Level Techniques:*
*Circling Shot, Greater:* Arrow circles opponent for 2d4 rounds, strikes if opponent takes any action.
*Shrapnel Shot, Greater:* Deal cosmic strike damage in 30 ft. burst, knock opponents prone.
*Stunning Shot:* Opponent damaged by cosmic strike damage is stunned.

*20th Level Techniques:*
*Envenomed Shot:* Target damaged by cosmic strike takes 2d8 damage to random ability.
*Unrelenting Barrage:* Take two full attacks, deal cosmic strike damage on all attacks.


*Bonus Feat:* At 5th level and every 4 levels thereafter (9th, 13th, and 17th), the cosmic knight may select a bonus feat from the list associated with his school of combat. The cosmic knight must meet all of the prerequisites for a feat in order to select it.
_Bonus Feat Lists:
Jupiter:_ Active Shield Defense, Agile Shield Fighter, Armor Proficiency (heavy), Armor Specialization, Battle Caster, Combat Reflexes, Robilars Gambit, Shield Charge, Shield Slam, Shield Sling, Shield Specialization, Shield Ward
_Mars:_ Cleave, Close-Quarters Fighting, Cometary Collision, Defensive Sweep, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical, Improved Overrun, Improved Sunder, Leap Attack, Overhead Thrust, Overwhelming Assualt
_Mercury:_ Combat Intuition, Combat Reflexes, Deft Opportunist, Dodge, Improved Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Feint, Improved Trip, Melee Evasion, Mobility, Spring Attack, Whirlwind Attack
_Saturn:_ Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dual Strike, Greater Two Weapon Defense, Greater Two Weapon Fighting, Improved Critical, Improved Two Weapon Defense, Improved Two Weapon Fighting, Oversized Two Weapon Fighting, Two Weapon Defense, Two Weapon Pounce, Two Weapon Rend
_Venus:_ Far Shot, Improved Precise Shot, Improved Rapid Shot, Manyshot, Precise Shot, Penatrating Shot, Ranged Disarm, Ranged Pin, Ranged Sunder, Rapid Shot, Shot on the Run, Zen Archery

*Temporal Acceleration (Su):* Beginning at 6th level, a cosmic knight develops the ability to surround themselves in a bubble of altered time, enabling them to take an additional move action during their turn. Activating this ability requires no action, however the cosmic knight may only benefit from this ability once per round and no more than a number of times per day equal to 1 + the cosmic knights Wisdom modifier. At 12th level, the cosmic knights ability to manipulate time improves, granting him an extra standard action instead of a move action when he uses this ability. At 18th level this ability reaches its pinnacle, enabling the cosmic knight to take an additional full round action instead of a standard action.

*Cosmic Knight Invocations*

*Least Invocations:*
*Beguiling Influence:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 133.
*Cosmic Sustainment:* You can survive without air, food, or water.
*Darkness:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 134.
*Entropic Warding:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 135.
*Leaps and Bounds:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 135.
*Magic Insight:* As in _Dragon Magic_, page 81.
*See the Unseen:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 136.
*Starfield:* Area is filled with twinkling lights, creatures inside are fascinated or dazzled.
*Steadfast Footing:* Ignore difficult or slippery terrain.
*Taunting Challenge:* Force target to focus on you.

*Lesser Invocations:*
*Charm:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 133.
*Cosmic Flight:* Gain a fly speed with good maneuverability.
*Enthralling Voice:* As in _Dragon Magic_, page 80.
*Know Vulnerabilities:* Use _know vulnerabilities_ as the spell.
*Mental Bond:* You can communicate with target as long as youre both on the same plane.
*Spell Sunder:* Use targeted _dispel magic_ as the spell, gain bonus to dispel check if cast as melee touch. 
*Terrifying Aura:* Panic creatures within 20 ft.
*Voidsense:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 137.
*Wall of Light:* Use _wall of light_ as the spell.

*Greater Invocations:*
*Compelling Vision:* Use _dream_ as the spell, plus _suggestion_.
*Devour Magic:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 134.
*Domination:* Single humanoid obeys your commands.
*Piercing Interrogation:* Use _probe thoughts_ as the spell, but risk damage from recipient. 
*Radiant Soul:* Gain immunity to energy drain and death effects.
*Vortex Field:* Area of swirling lights inhibits movement, causes 50% miss chance, nauseates or sickens creatures within.
*Wall of Gravity:* Wall of intense gravity traps and damages those nearby.

*Dark Invocations:*
*Cosmic Flight, Greater:* Gain a fly speed with perfect maneuverability.
*Dark Foresight:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 134.
*Starlight Body:* Use _ghostform_ as the spell.
*Truesight:* Use _true seeing_ (self only) as the spell.

----------


## Alabenson

*Spoiler: Astral Technique Descriptions*
Show


*Jupiter School*
*Armored Strike*
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 2
When you use this technique, you reduce your cosmic strike damage die from d6 to d4 until the beginning of your next turn. In return, you receive a deflection bonus to your AC equal to the number of damage dice dealt by your cosmic strike until the beginning of your next turn.

*Astral Judgment:* 
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
When you use this technique, you make a cosmic strike attack as normal, except that it deals no additional damage. Instead, the enemy is surrounded by a silvery aura. If the enemy then attacks you or one of your allies before the beginning of your next turn, the enemy immediately takes damage equal to double your normal cosmic strike damage, as though you had readied an action against them. 
For the purposes of this technique, an attack includes any spell or effect targeting you or your allies or whose area or effect includes you or your allies. Causing harm indirectly, however, does not trigger this techniques effect.

*Astral Lash:* 
Jupiter School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 14
The technique enables you to increase the area you threaten for the purposes of making attacks of opportunity by an additional 15 feet. If an opponent provokes an attack of opportunity while within this increased area, your attack of opportunity takes the form of a melee touch attack that deals an amount of damage equal to your cosmic strike damage. 
You may not use attacks of opportunity gained through this ability to make special attacks, such as trip attacks, even if you normally could do so as part of an attack of opportunity.

*Astral Spell Ward:* 
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 20
As an immediate action, you can emit a shimmering silver field of magical energy which extends away from you out to 60 ft. Until the end of your next turn, you may absorb the energy of any spell cast within or into this field, effectively countering such spells. Furthermore, for each such spell absorbed you are healed by an amount equal to 5 x the level of the spell absorbed. While this technique does not affect active spells that have already been cast, it does protect against spells that would normally bypass spell resistance that are cast into the fields area of effect. 
This technique can neutralize a maximum number of spell levels equal to double your number of cosmic strike dice.
After using this ability, a cosmic knight cannot use their cosmic strike ability or any other astral technique until the end of their next turn.

*Burning Gravity Well:* 
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 20
As a standard action, the cosmic knight can surround themselves with an intense field of destructive energy which crushes everything around them. Everything within 60 feet of the cosmic knight immediately takes an amount of damage equal to double the cosmic knights normal cosmic strike damage. Additionally, they must also make a Fortitude save or be _slowed_ for 1 minute, or _slowed_ for 2 rounds on a successful save. This field of energy persists until the beginning of the cosmic knights next turn, and any creature entering the affected area takes damage and must save against the _slow_ effect immediately. The cosmic knight may move through the field unhindered by its effects.
After using this ability, a cosmic knight cannot use their cosmic strike ability or any other astral technique until the end of their next turn.

*Channel Ward:* 
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 16
As a swift action, you can roll your normal cosmic strike dice and grant a number of temporary hit points equal to double the amount rolled to you and all of your allies within 30 ft. These hit points last for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the cosmic knights class level + the cosmic knights Wisdom modifier. If a cosmic knight uses this or another cosmic ward technique before these temporary hit points expire, the new temporary hit points replace the old.
After using this ability, a cosmic knight cannot use their cosmic strike ability or any other astral technique until the end of their next turn. 

*Cosmic Recovery:*
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack hits, you heal an amount of damage equal to the damage dealt by your cosmic strike. 

*Cosmic Recovery, Mass:* 
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 14
This technique functions like _cosmic recovery_, except that in addition to yourself, all of your allies in a 30 ft. burst are healed an amount equal to the cosmic strike damage dealt.

*Cosmic Shield:* 
Jupiter School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 10
When you use this technique, you wreathe yourself in silver fire. Any creature that strikes you with its body or a handheld weapon deals damage as normal, but at the same time takes an amount of damage equal to your normal cosmic strike damage. Creatures wielding weapons with exceptional reach, such as longspears, are not subject to this damage if they attack you.
While this ability is active you may not use your normal cosmic strike ability or any other astral technique.

*Cosmic Ward:* 
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 8
This technique functions like _cosmic ward, lesser_, except that the number of temporary hit points you receive is equal to double the number rolled, and the hit points last for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the cosmic knights Wisdom modifier.

*Cosmic Ward, Greater:* 
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 16
This technique functions like _cosmic ward, lesser_, except that the number of temporary hit points you receive is equal to quadruple the number rolled, and the hit points last for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the cosmic knights Wisdom modifier.

*Cosmic Ward, Lesser:*
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 2
As a swift action, you can roll your normal cosmic strike dice and gain a number of temporary hit points equal to the amount rolled. These hit points last for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the cosmic knights Wisdom modifier. If a cosmic knight uses this or another cosmic ward technique before these temporary hit points expire, the new temporary hit points replace the old.
A cosmic knight cannot use their cosmic strike ability or any other astral technique in the same round they use this astral technique. 

*Gravity Bind:* 
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 8
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack hits, the target is also _slowed_ until the beginning of your next turn. 

*Moment of Astral Clarity:* 
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
As an immediate action, you can grant yourself an insight bonus to your next saving throw equal to your number of cosmic strike dice. However, you lose this bonus if you do not make a saving throw before the end of your next turn.
After using this ability, a cosmic knight cannot use their cosmic strike ability or any other astral technique until the end of their next turn. 

*Moment of Astral Clarity, Mass:* 
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 14
This technique functions like _moment of astral clarity_, except that all allies within 30 ft. are granted the bonus on the next saving throw they make before the start of the cosmic knights next turn.

*Reflective Spell Ward:* 
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
This technique functions like _silver spell ward_, except that the ward reflects spells back at the caster rather than neutralizing them.

*Silver Binds:*
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 2
When you use this technique, you reduce your cosmic strike damage die from d6 to d4 until the beginning of your next turn. In return, any enemy damaged by your cosmic strike is also entangled until the beginning of your next turn.

*Silver Satellites:* 
Jupiter School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 8
As a swift action at the beginning of your turn, you can surround yourself with a number of balls of silver fire which rapidly orbit around you. While this ability is active, any opponent you threaten that takes any sort of movement, including a 5-foot step, automatically takes damage equal to your normal cosmic strike damage.
While this ability is active you may not use your normal cosmic strike ability or any other astral technique.

*Silver Satellites, Greater:* 
Jupiter School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 16
This technique functions like _silver satellites_, except that the effect extends out to 10 ft. beyond your normal reach and that enemies damaged by the effect must succeed on a Fortitude save or be stunned for 1 round.

*Silver Spell Ward:*
Jupiter School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
As an immediate action, you can surround yourself with a shimmering silver field of magical energy until the end of your next turn which neutralizes spells and spell-like abilities that specifically target you. This technique does not protect you from effect and area spells, however, nor does it protect against spells which bypass spell resistance. Furthermore, while this technique does protect you from spells which specify multiple specific targets, such as _magic missile_, only you are protected from the spells effects. 
This technique can neutralize a maximum number of spell levels equal to your number of cosmic strike dice.
After using this ability, a cosmic knight cannot use their cosmic strike ability or any other astral technique until the end of their next turn. 

*Mars School*
*Annihilation Strike:* 
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 20
When a cosmic knight activates this technique, any cosmic strike damage they deal until the beginning of their next turn is maximized. 

*Baleful Strike:* 
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack hits, the target must succeed on a Fortitude save or be dazed for 1 round.

*Cosmic Charge:* 
Mars School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 4
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique makes a cosmic strike as part of a charge, they deal an additional amount of cosmic strike damage equal to 1d4 for every die of cosmic strike damage they would normally deal.
For example, a 5th level cosmic knight who made a cosmic strike as part of a charge with this ability would deal cosmic strike damage equal to 3d6 as normal, plus an additional 3d4 from this technique.
If a cosmic knight with this ability also has _crushing strike, lesser_ and is wielding a two-handed weapon, the additional damage dice increase from d4 to d6. If they have _crushing strike_, the additional damage dice increase from d4 to d8. If they have _crushing strike, greater_, the additional damage dice increase from d4 to d10.

*Cosmic Hammer:* 
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 16
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack hits, the target is stunned for 1 round.

*Crushing Strike:*
Mars School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 8
This technique functions like _crushing strike, lesser_, except that your cosmic strike damage dice increase from d6 to d10.

*Crushing Strike, Greater:*
Mars School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 14
This technique functions like _crushing strike, lesser_, except that your cosmic strike damage dice increase from d6 to d12.

*Crushing Strike, Lesser:*
Mars School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 2
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique makes a cosmic strike, or uses an astral technique that deals damage based on the cosmic strike ability, while wielding a two-handed weapon, their cosmic strike damage dice are increased from d6 to d8.

*Devastating Bash:* 
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack hits, the target must succeed on a Fortitude save or be knocked back up to 5 feet away for every die of cosmic strike damage dice you deal. You select the targets final destination square. The target falls prone in that spot, and every creature adjacent to that square must succeed on a Reflex save or take damage equal to your cosmic strike damage (half damage on a successful save). 

*Explosive Impact:* 
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 16
This technique functions like _powerful impact_, except that any opponent that fails their save is ejected out to the edge of the effect. Any creature moved in this manner also takes an additional 1d6 points of bludgeoning damage per 10 feet moved, rounded down.

*Forceful Bash:*
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 2
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack hits, the target must succeed on a Fortitude save or be knocked 10 feet away from you. The target falls prone in the destination space. If you lack the distance to knock you target into a clear space, it falls prone in its current space.
An enemy knocked back with this technique does not provoke attacks of opportunity for passing through enemies threatened areas as part of the knockback, and it can be knocked back through occupied squares.

*Impact:*
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack hits, all creatures besides yourself adjacent to the creature you attacked must succeed on a Reflex save or take damage equal to your cosmic strike, taking half damage on a successful save.

*Lethal Momentum:* 
Mars School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 14
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique makes a cosmic strike attack that drops an opponent to negative hit points or kills them outright, they may immediately take a 5 foot step. If the cosmic knight threatens an opponent after taking this step, they may then make a free cosmic strike attack against them.

*Meteor Bash:* 
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 16
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack hits, the target must succeed on a Fortitude save or be knocked back up to 10 feet away for every die of cosmic strike damage dice you deal. You select the targets final destination square. The target falls prone in that square, and every creature within 10 feet of that square must succeed on a Reflex save or take damage equal to your cosmic strike damage and be knocked prone. A successful save halves the damage and negates the knockdown effect. 

*Powerful Impact:* 
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack hits, all creatures besides yourself within 30 feet must succeed on a Reflex save or take damage equal to your cosmic strike, taking half damage on a successful save.

*Shattering Blow:* 
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 8
This technique functions like _shattering blow, lesser_, except that the attack also ignores DR, and a creature with DR struck by the attack must succeed on a Fortitude save or lose its DR for 1d4 rounds.

*Shattering Blow, Greater:* 
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 14
This technique functions like _shattering blow, lesser_, except that the attack also ignores DR, and the opponent must succeed on a Fortitude save or lose its DR (if any) for 2d4 rounds. Furthermore, during this time any physical attack made against an opponent who fails their save deals an additional 10 damage.   

*Shattering Blow, Lesser:*
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 2
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. However, your cosmic strike damage deals full damage to objects instead of half damage, and it automatically bypasses any hardness the object possesses.

*Shockwave:*
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 8
As a standard action, you can unleash a wave of silver fire from your weapon that sweeps out in front of you in a 30 foot cone. Every creature inside the cone must succeed on a Reflex save or take damage equal to your cosmic strike damage (half damage on a successful save). 

*Staggering Blow:* 
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack hits, the opponent must succeed on a Fortitude save or have its speed drop to 0 (for all movement capabilities) for 1 round.

*Warbringers Blow:* 
Mars School (Active)
*Level Available:* 20
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack hits, roll a d6; 
On a result of 1-2, the opponent takes an additional 2d6 points of Strength damage.
On a result of 3-4, the opponent takes an additional 2d6 points of Dexterity damage.
On a result of 5-6, the opponent takes an additional 2d6 points of Constitution damage.

*Mercury School;*
*Blazing Frenzy:* 
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 20
When you use this technique, you may four times your normal movement rate as a full round action, during which you may make a single cosmic strike attack against any opponent you pass. Furthermore, until the end of your turn, your critical threat range doubles for all attacks.

*Blistering Riposte:*
Mercury School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 2
Once per round as an immediate action, a cosmic knight with this technique can deal their normal cosmic strike damage to an opponent who has made an attack of opportunity against them.

*Combusting Jaunt:* 
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
As a standard action, you can erupt in a small burst of silver fire and teleport up to 60 feet away. You must have line of sight and line of effect to your destination. Furthermore, everything adjacent to you must succeed on a Reflex save or take damage equal to your cosmic strike (half damage on a successful save).
If you attempt to use this technique to move into an occupied space, you do not move, however you still deal damage.

*Conflagration Strike:* 
Mercury School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 8
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique makes a cosmic strike, or uses an astral technique that deals damage based on the cosmic strike ability, in a turn where they move 10 feet or more, their cosmic strike damage dice are increased from d6 to d8.

*Conflagration Strike, Greater:* 
Mercury School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 14
This technique functions like _conflagration strike_, except that your cosmic strike damage dice increase from d6 to d10.

*Cosmic Barrage:* 
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 16
When you use this technique, you may make a ranged touch attack against every opponent within a 30 foot line as a standard action. Each opponent you hit takes an amount of damage equal to you normal cosmic strike damage + your cosmic knight class level + your Wisdom modifier.

*Dampening Strike:* 
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 8
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack hits, the target must succeed on a Will save or be unable to make attacks of opportunity for 1d4 rounds.

*Disarming Flare:* 
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
When you use this technique you make a normal disarm attempt, however you do not provoke an attack of opportunity, nor does your opponent have the option of disarming you. Furthermore, regardless of whether or not your disarm attempt is successful, you deal an amount of damage to your opponent equal to your cosmic strike damage.

*Distracting Flame:* 
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 2
When you use this technique, you may feint as a free action as part of a cosmic strike attack. Furthermore, you receive a +2 bonus to your Bluff check for every die of cosmic strike damage you possess. However, when you use this technique, you reduce your cosmic strike damage die from d6 to d4 until the beginning of your next turn.

*Duelists Mark:* 
Mercury School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 16
If a cosmic knight with this technique successfully damages an opponent with their cosmic strike ability, any subsequent weapon attacks that the cosmic knight makes against that opponent have their critical threat range doubled and deal double damage. These benefits last for a number of rounds equal to the cosmic knights Wisdom modifier.
The critical threat range increase aspect of this technique does not stack with other astral techniques that also increase critical threat range. However, it does stack with other effects that expand the threat range of a weapon (such as the _keen edge_ spell or the Improved Critical feat).

*Inferno Jaunt:* 
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 20
As a standard action, you can erupt in a large burst of silver fire and teleport up to 360 feet away. You must have line of sight and line of effect to your destination. Furthermore, everything within a 40 burst centered on your initial position you must succeed on a Reflex save or take damage equal to twice your normal cosmic strike (half damage on a successful save).
If you attempt to use this technique to move into an occupied space, you do not move, however you still deal damage.

*Intensifying Strikes:* 
Mercury School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 14
If you successfully make a cosmic strike attack after having made a successful cosmic strike in the previous round, your cosmic strike deals an additional +2 damage for every die of cosmic strike damage you possess. Furthermore, each additional round you make a successful cosmic strike attack increases this bonus by an additional +1 for each die of damage. 
For example, a level 14 cosmic knight would deal a normal 7d6 damage on the first round of making a cosmic strike, 7d6+14 damage on the second successive round, 7d6+21 damage on the third, and so on.

*Precision Strike:* 
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack, except that you resolve your attack as a touch attack. Furthermore, if your attack is a critical hit, your cosmic strike damage dice increase from d6 to d8.

*Precision Strike, Greater:* 
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 16
This technique functions like _precision strike_, except that the cosmic strike portion of your damage is doubled.

*Quicksilver Dance:* 
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
When you use this technique, you may take a double move action, during which you may make a single cosmic strike attack against any opponent you pass. Furthermore, until the end of your turn, your critical threat range doubles for all attacks.
However, until the beginning of your next turn, your cosmic strike damage dice decreases from d6 to d4.
The critical threat range increase aspect of this technique does not stack with other astral techniques that also increase critical threat range. However, it does stack with other effects that expand the threat range of a weapon (such as the _keen edge_ spell or the Improved Critical feat).

*Quicksilver Speed:* 
Mercury School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 2
As a swift action, a cosmic knight with this ability can reduce their cosmic strike damage from d6 to d4 until the beginning of their next turn. In return, the cosmic knights land speed increases by 5 feet for every die of cosmic strike damage they possess until the beginning of their next turn.

*Rapid Flourish:*
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
When you use this technique, you make a cosmic strike attack, but before you resolve the attack roll your target must make a Will save. On a failure, your opponent is considered flatfooted until the beginning of your next turn.

*Stumbling Flare:*
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 8
When you use this technique, you may make a trip attempt with whatever weapon you are currently wielding, even if it normally is not a weapon that you could make a trip attempt with. This trip attempt does not provoke an attack of opportunity, nor does your opponent receive an opportunity to trip you. Furthermore, if the melee touch attack portion of your trip attempt succeeds, your opponent takes damage equal to your cosmic strike.

*Tempest Strike:* 
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
When you use this technique, you may make a single cosmic strike attack against every opponent within reach as a full round action.

*Trailing Inferno:*
Mercury School (Active)
*Level Available:* 14
When you use this technique, you take a double move action, with a wall of silver fire appearing in each of the squares along the path you take. A creature standing in the wall takes an amount of damage equal to your normal cosmic strike damage at the beginning of that creatures turn. A creature occupying a square adjacent to the wall takes damage equal to half your normal cosmic strike damage at the start of its turn. Creatures that move into or through the wall also take damage equal to your normal cosmic strike damage. The wall lasts for up to 5 rounds, unless you either dispel it as a swift action or you use this technique again.

*Saturn School;*
*Cosmic Dash:* 
Saturn School (Active)
*Level Available:* 16
When you use this technique, you reduce your cosmic strike damage die from d6 to d4 until the beginning of your next turn. In return, you may take an additional move action at any point during your turn.

*Dual Strike:* 
Saturn School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
In order to use this technique, you must be fighting with two weapons. If you only have one weapon, you may choose to make an unarmed strike with your offhand. When you use this technique, you reduce your cosmic strike damage die from d6 to d4 until the beginning of your next turn. In return, you may make a cosmic strike with each of your weapons as a standard action. 

*Flashfire Strikes:* 
Saturn School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
In order to use this technique, you must be fighting with two weapons. If you only have one weapon, you may choose to make an unarmed strike with your offhand. When you use this technique, you may make two attacks with each of your weapons at your highest attack bonus as a standard action. Furthermore, the cosmic knight may apply their cosmic strike damage to each of these attacks.

*Flashing Blades:*
Saturn School (Active)
*Level Available:* 2
In order to use this technique, you must be fighting with two weapons. If you only have one weapon, you may choose to make an unarmed strike with your offhand. When you use this technique, you may make a single attack with both of your weapons at your highest attack bonus as a standard action.
After using this ability, a cosmic knight cannot use their cosmic strike ability or any other astral technique until the beginning of their next turn.

*Flashover Barrage:* 
Saturn School (Active)
*Level Available:* 20
In order to use this technique, you must be fighting with two weapons. If you only have one weapon, you may choose to make an unarmed strike with your offhand. When you use this technique, you may make four attacks with each of your weapons at your highest attack bonus as a standard action. Furthermore, the cosmic knight may apply their cosmic strike damage to each of these attacks.

*Horrific Immolation:* 
Saturn School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 8
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique kills an opponent with either a cosmic strike or an astral technique that deals cosmic strike damage, the cosmic knight can cause the opponents body to be consumed by silver fire, leaving behind only a small pile of ashes. Furthermore, all opponents within 30 feet of the cosmic knight must succeed on a Will save or be shaken for one minute.

*Lethal Reflexes:* 
Saturn School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 16
Whenever an opponent attacks a cosmic knight with this technique in melee and misses, the cosmic knight may make an immediate attack of opportunity against that opponent. Additionally, the cosmic knight may apply their cosmic strike damage to this attack of opportunity.

*Lingering Flames:* 
Saturn School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 8
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique deals cosmic strike damage to an opponent, that opponent must make a Reflex save. If they fail, then they take an amount of additional damage equal to the half the cosmic knights cosmic strike on the beginning of their turn for the next 1d4 rounds. If the opponent is struck by the cosmic knights cosmic strike in subsequent before this effect ends, then the duration of the effect is extended by an additional 1d4 rounds.

*Nightmarish Immolation:* 
Saturn School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 14
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique kills an opponent with either a cosmic strike or an astral technique that deals cosmic strike damage, the cosmic knight can cause the opponents body to be totally consumed by silver fire, not even leaving ashes behind. The only way to restore life to a creature slain in this manner is to use _true resurrection_, a carefully worded _wish_ spell followed by a _resurrection_, or _miracle_. Furthermore, all opponents within 30 feet of the cosmic knight must succeed on a Will save or be frightened for 2d4 rounds, after which they are shaken for an additional 2d4 minutes. On a successful save, opponents are only shaken for 1d4 rounds.

*Piercing Strikes:* 
Saturn School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 16
As a swift action, a cosmic knight may reduce their cosmic strike damage die from d6 to d4 until the beginning of their next turn. In return, any melee attacks the cosmic knight makes against an opponent that has been damaged by their cosmic strike ability in the previous round may be resolved as touch attacks.

*Rampaging Blades:* 
Saturn School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 14
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique reduces an opponent to -1 or fewer hit points, their critical threat range for all attacks increases by 2. For each additional opponent they reduce to -1 or fewer hit points, their critical threat ranges increase by an additional 2. 
These benefits expire if the cosmic knight goes more than 1 minute without reducing an opponent to -1 or fewer hit points.

*Rapid Strike:*
Saturn School (Active)
*Level Available:* 2
In order to use this technique, you must be fighting with two weapons. If you only have one weapon, you may choose to make an unarmed strike with your offhand. When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If your cosmic strike hits, you may then immediately make a single attack with your offhand weapon as a free action.

*Rend Defenses:* 
Saturn School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack succeeds, every ally who threatens the opponent may make a free attack of opportunity against that opponent.

*Rending Fire:* 
Saturn School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 14
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique deals cosmic strike damage to an opponent, that opponent must make a Reflex save. If they fail, then they take an amount of additional damage equal to the cosmic knights cosmic strike on the beginning of their turn for the next 1d6 rounds. If the opponent is struck by the cosmic knights cosmic strike in subsequent rounds before this effect ends, then the duration of the effect is extended by an additional 1d6 rounds.

*Searing Reflexes:* 
Saturn School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 8
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique makes an attack of opportunity, they may choose to deal cosmic strike damage as part of the attack.

*Searing Strike:* 
Saturn School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 4
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique deals cosmic strike damage to an opponent, that opponent must make a Fortitude save or take a -4 penalty to attacks and to their AC until the end of their next turn.

*Soulfire Immolation:* 
Saturn School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 20
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique kills an opponent with either a cosmic strike or an astral technique that deals cosmic strike damage, the cosmic knight can cause the opponents body to be utterly consumed by silver fire, completely obliterating both the opponents body and soul. There is a 50% chance that _true resurrection_, _wish_, or _miracle_ will be unable to restore the opponent to life. Check once for each creature; if the %roll fails, then mortal magic cannot bring the creature back to life. Furthermore, all opponents within 30 feet of the cosmic knight must succeed on a Will save or be panicked for 2d4 rounds, after which they are shaken for an additional 5d6 minutes. On a successful save, opponents are only shaken for 1 minute.

*Stupefying Blow:* 
Saturn School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If the attack succeeds, the opponent must succeed on a Fortitude save or be dazed for 1 round.

*Trailing Cinders:* 
Saturn School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 2
Whenever a cosmic knight with this technique deals cosmic strike damage to an opponent, that opponent must make a Reflex save. If they fail, then on the beginning of their next turn they take an amount of additional damage equal to the cosmic knights number of cosmic strike dice.

*Unseen Assault:*
Saturn School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
When you use this technique, you make a normal cosmic strike attack. If your cosmic strike hits, you receive a bonus to all attacks made with your offhand weapon equal to your number of cosmic strike dice until the end of your next turn.

*Venus School;*
*Circling Shot:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 8
When you use this technique, you select an opponent and fire an arrow at them as a standard action, however you do not make an attack roll. Instead, the arrow circles around the opponent until the beginning of your next turn, at which point it falls to the ground. If the opponent takes any action aside from a single move action before the arrow falls, however, then the arrow immediately strikes the opponent, dealing damage as a cosmic strike, as though you had readied an action to do so.

*Circling Shot, Greater:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 16
This technique functions like _circling shot_, except that the arrow circles the opponent for 2d4 rounds and strikes if the opponent takes any action whatsoever.

*Cobras Strike:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
This technique functions like _seeking shot_, except that on a failed save your opponent takes 2d6 Strength damage.

*Cosmic Fleetness:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 14
After a cosmic knight with this technique makes a cosmic strike or damages an opponent with an astral technique that deals cosmic strike damage, they may immediately move up to their base land speed as a swift action. This movement does not provoke attacks of opportunity, nor does it count against the cosmic knights movement for the round.

*Cosmic Lance:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 14
When you use this technique, you make a ranged cosmic strike attack, which you resolve as a ranged touch attack. Furthermore, if the attack hits, you deal double your normal cosmic strike damage.

*Cosmic Needle:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
When you use this technique, you reduce your cosmic strike damage die from d6 to d4 until the beginning of your next turn. In return, you may make a ranged cosmic strike which resolves as a ranged touch attack.

*Cosmic Volley:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
When you use this technique, you reduce your cosmic strike damage die from d6 to d4 until the beginning of your next turn. In return, you may make a single ranged cosmic strike at your highest attack bonus for every 4 class levels you possess (rounded down). These attacks may be made against the same or different targets, but all targets must be within 30 feet of each other.

*Crippling Shot:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 14
When you use this technique, you make a normal ranged cosmic strike attack. If the attack succeeds, the target suffers a -6 penalty to its AC and attack rolls. Furthermore, all of the targets movement speeds are halved. These penalties last for 1 minute.

*Defensive Shot:*
Venus School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 2
A cosmic knight with this technique does not provoke attacks of opportunity for making ranged attacks.

*Envenomed Shot:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 20
When you use this technique, you make a normal ranged cosmic strike attack. If the attack succeeds, roll a d6;
On a result of 1, the opponent takes an additional 2d6 points of Strength damage.
On a result of 2, the opponent takes an additional 2d6 points of Dexterity damage.
On a result of 3, the opponent takes an additional 2d6 points of Constitution damage.
On a result of 4, the opponent takes an additional 2d6 points of Intelligence damage.
On a result of 5, the opponent takes an additional 2d6 points of Wisdom damage.
On a result of 6, the opponent takes an additional 2d6 points of Charisma damage.

*Immobilizing Shot:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
When you use this technique, you reduce your cosmic strike damage die from d6 to d4 until the beginning of your next turn. In return, you may make a ranged cosmic strike. If this attack damages an opponent, that opponent must succeed on a Fortitude save or have all of their movement speeds drop to 0 for 1 round. 

*Paralyzing Shot:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 10
When you use this technique, you reduce your cosmic strike damage die from d6 to d4 until the beginning of your next turn. In return, you may make a ranged cosmic strike. If this attack damages an opponent, that opponent must succeed on a Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 1 round. 

*Seeking Shot:*
Venus School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 2
When a cosmic knight with this technique makes a cosmic strike as part of a ranged attack, that attack ignores the standard penalties for firing into melee. Furthermore, the attack also ignores any wind penalties to ranged attacks, including those that would normally make ranged attacks impossible.

*Seeking Shot, Greater:* 
Venus School (Passive)
*Level Available:* 8
This technique functions like _seeking shot_, except that your ranged cosmic strikes also ignore cover (other than total cover) and concealment (other than total concealment).

*Shrapnel Shot:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 8
When you use this technique, you may deal ranged cosmic strike damage, including your weapon damage, to all creatures within a 15 foot burst out to a maximum range equal to your weapons first range increment (Reflex save for half damage).

*Shrapnel Shot, Greater:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 16
This technique functions like _shrapnel shot_, except that the area is a 30 foot burst, and any opponent who fails their Reflex save is also knocked prone.

*Snap Strike:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 2
A cosmic knight with this technique can make two normal ranged attacks at their highest attack bonus as a standard action.
After using this ability, a cosmic knight cannot use their cosmic strike ability or any other astral technique until the end of their next turn.

*Stunning Shot:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 16
When you use this technique, you make a normal ranged cosmic strike attack. If the attack succeeds, the target is also stunned for 1 round.

*Unrelenting Barrage:* 
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 20
When you use this technique, you may take two full attack actions with a ranged weapon in succession as a full round action. Take your fist full attack as normal. Once you have resolved those attacks, you can then take another full attack action. Furthermore, all of the attacks you make as part of the technique deal cosmic strike damage.

*Vipers Strike:*
Venus School (Active)
*Level Available:* 4
A cosmic knight with this technique can make a single normal ranged attack as a standard action. Any creature damaged by this attack must succeed on a Fortitude save or take 2d4 points of Dexterity damage.
After using this ability, a cosmic knight cannot use their cosmic strike ability or any other astral technique until the end of their next turn.



*Spoiler: Invocation Descriptions*
Show


*Compelling Vision
Greater; 6th*
You can use _dream_ as the spell with this invocation, except that at any point during the message you may implant a _suggestion_ in your message. A successful Will save negates the _suggestion_ effect and immediately breaks contact between you and the target.

*Cosmic Flight
Lesser; 3rd* 
When you use this invocation, you create a streaming cloak of darkness and twinkling lights that streams out behind you. You can fly at a speed equal to your land speed with good maneuverability for 24 hours.

*Cosmic Flight, Greater
Dark; 7th*
As _cosmic flight_, except your fly speed is 30 feet faster than your land speed, and your maneuverability is perfect.

*Cosmic Sustainment
Least; 2nd*
When you use this invocation, you gain the ability to survive without air, food, or water for 24 hours.

*Domination
Greater; 5th*
You can conquer the mind of a single humanoid within 60 feet. The target must succeed on a Will save or instantly fall under your control. Other than these differences, this ability works as the _dominate person_ spell. You can never have more than one target dominated at a time with this ability. If a second creature is dominated, you lose your hold on the first creature.

*Know Vulnerabilities
Lesser; 3rd*
You can use _know vulnerabilities_ (SC, pg 129) as the spell.

*Mental Bond
Lesser; 4th*
You can establish a telepathic bond with a single willing creature within 60 ft. You and the target can communicate telepathically through the bond regardless of language. Once the bond is formed, it works over any distance (although not from one plane to another). You can only maintain one telepathic bond at a time. If you establish a telepathic bond with a second creature, you lose your bond with the first creature.

*Piercing Interrogation
Greater; 6th*
You can use this invocation to telepathically interrogate a creature as the _probe thoughts_ spell. However, if the target succeeds on their saving throw they become aware of your probing and can turn the telepathically connection against you, dealing you 1d10 points of damage.

*Radiant Soul
Greater; 5th*
You gain immunity to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects (such as from _inflict_ spells or _chill touch_) for 24 hours.

*Spell Sunder
Lesser; 3rd*
This invocation allows you to use a targeted _dispel magic_ as the spell. However, you can choose to deliver the spell as a touch attack. If you do, you receive a bonus on your dispel check equal to your Wisdom modifier.

*Starfield
Least; 2nd*
When you use this invocation, you fill a 10 foot radius spread within 50 feet with twinkling lights which persists for 1 round per level. Creatures within the area when the spell is cast, or who begin their turn within the area, must succeed on a Will save or be fascinated for 1 round. On a successful save, creatures are dazzled for 1 round instead.

*Starlight Body
Dark; 8th*
When you use this evocation you become incorporeal, as the _ghostform_ spell, except that you take on the appearance of a dark silhouette filled with twinkling lights, like a slice of the night sky, and the duration of this ability is 24 hours.

*Steadfast Footing
Least; 1st*
When you use this invocation, you gain the ability to move normally through difficult terrain for 24 hours. Furthermore, you do not need to make Balance checks to move through slippery terrain, such as the area of a _grease_ spell, nor do slippery surfaces increase the difficulty of Balance checks. 

*Taunting Challenge
Least; 1st*
You can force a creature within 60 feet to focus on you in combat if it fails a Will save. On a failed save, the target is forced to attack you with their ranged or melee attacks in preference over all other available targets. If a foe attacks by casting a spell or using a supernatural ability, he must target you with the attack or include you in the effects area. This effect lasts for 1 minute per caster level.
An opponent compelled to act in this manner is not thrown into a mindless rage and does not have to move to attack you in melee if doing so would provoke attacks of opportunity against him. In such a case, he can use ranged attacks or special abilities against you.
This invocation can affect creatures that are otherwise immune to mind-affecting effects, however such creatures receive a +4 bonus to their saving throw.
A cosmic knight who has selected the Jupiter school adds one half their base attack bonus (rounded down) to the DC of this invocation.

*Terrifying Aura
Lesser; 4th*
You project an invisible aura of terror that causes each living creature within a 20 foot radius burst centered on you to become panicked for 1 round/level unless it succeeds on a Will save. On a successful save, a creature is instead shaken for 1 round.

*Truesight
Dark; 6th*
You gain the ability to perceive things as they truly are. You can use _true seeing_ (self only), except the duration is 24 hours.

*Vortex Field
Greater; 5th*
When you use this invocation, you create a confusing vortex of shadow and swirling lights within a 30 foot radius spread within a range of 300 feet which persists for 1 round per level. The area within this invocation is treated as difficult terrain and attacks made through or from inside the area have a 50% miss chance. Furthermore, a creature that begins its turn inside the field must make a Fortitude save or become nauseated for 1 round. On a successful save, a creature becomes sickened for 1 round instead.

*Wall of Gravity
Greater; 5th*
When you use this invocation, you create an immobile wall of darkness and intense gravity, 5 feet wide and up to 20 feet long per level, which persists up to 1 round per level. 
A creature attempting to move through the wall takes 5d6 points of damage and must succeed on a DC 18 Strength check or become trapped within the wall. The creature takes 5d6 points of damage each round at the beginning of your turn until it escapes. A creature can free itself with a DC 18 Strength check.
A creature that starts its turn next to the wall must succeed on a DC 18 Strength check or be pulled into the wall and trapped, as above. 
If you create the wall so that it appears where creatures are, each creature takes damage as if passing through the wall.
A wall of gravity provides total concealment and blocks line of effect.

*Wall of Light
Lesser; 3rd*
You can use _wall of light_ (SC, pg 234) as the spell.

----------


## curious-puzzle

What sort of power level are you aiming for with this class?  It's got some cool ideas that I like, but it is rreeeaaaallllyyy strong.

I like the invocations, you've got a lot of good choices, and they seem fairly appropriate for the level.  Some of the Astral techniques seem kind of nasty, though; Most of the level 14 and higher seem capable of outright ending a fight immediately (which, at that level, isn't that outlandish)...I'm not sure on the balance on some of them.  I definitely approve of the plethora of choices for each school!  I'm afraid I copped out on reviewing each one, but here's a couple that I really like from each school and a couple I'm unsure about**:

Jupiter school: -I really like _Silver binds_ and _Silver satellite_.  Solid and flavorful, shutting down foes with gravity and the threat of retaliation.  
-I think _Astral lash_+combat reflexes is bonkers, maybe a limit on the number of times you deal cosmic strike damage?  I like the _Cosmic ward_ line, the idea of a big blast of very short term temporary hp is pretty cool.  However, any of the abilities other than lesser cosmic ward I think give too much hp that lasts too long.

Mars school: -I like the _Bash_ and _Impact_ line, pinballing enemies into each other and causing collateral damage makes for some neat tactical thinking.
-_Greater crushing strike_ and _Annihilation Strike_ together is maybe a little excessive, with everything else they can do

Mercury school: -_Intensifying strikes_ is nice, I like.  _Blistering Riposte_ is intriguing, too.
-I think the crit-range increasing effects should probably have a limit on stacking (unless your intention is rapiers and scimitars threatening on 10-20)

Saturn school: -_Lingering Flames_ and _Piercing strikes_ are both quite neat
-_Flashover barrage_ is nuts

Venus school: -_Circling shot_ and its Greater cousin are really cool, I like quite a bit.  _Snap strike_ is nice also
-_Envenomed shot_ should involve a save of some sort, and _Unrelenting barrage_ probably doesn't need full cosmic strike damage tied to every attack, two full attacks in one turn is scary on its own

I do like a lot of this, I hope I don't sound too critical.  Everything is tightly tied together thematically.  I'm just thinking (depending on what power level you're aiming for), full BAB + d10 + decent skills + invocations + astral techniques all together is maybe a little overloaded.  

I'm curious; is there maybe a bit of Saint Seiya inspiration hiding in here?

Hope this is helpful!

----------


## umbrapolaris

off-topic but this class remind me of Saint Seiya anime :Small Smile:

----------


## Ziegander

I probably won't have time to do a full review of this, but I just wanted to pop in and let you know, I've been keeping my eye on this and continue to come back and look it over, and it's awesome. Initial knee-jerk reaction is that it's really overpowered, but as I continue to look at it, read what things actually do, and understand how it all fits together, I think it's balanced. It's about on par with a Warblade, as far as power level, but it is also markedly more versatile out of combat (which is fine). While this is certainly no Tier 1 or Tier 2 class, it would adventure well with Wizards and Sorcerers.

----------


## Alabenson

> What sort of power level are you aiming for with this class?  It's got some cool ideas that I like, but it is rreeeaaaallllyyy strong.
> 
> I like the invocations, you've got a lot of good choices, and they seem fairly appropriate for the level.  Some of the Astral techniques seem kind of nasty, though; Most of the level 14 and higher seem capable of outright ending a fight immediately (which, at that level, isn't that outlandish)...I'm not sure on the balance on some of them.  I definitely approve of the plethora of choices for each school!  I'm afraid I copped out on reviewing each one, but here's a couple that I really like from each school and a couple I'm unsure about**:
> 
> Jupiter school: -I really like _Silver binds_ and _Silver satellite_.  Solid and flavorful, shutting down foes with gravity and the threat of retaliation.  
> -I think _Astral lash_+combat reflexes is bonkers, maybe a limit on the number of times you deal cosmic strike damage?  I like the _Cosmic ward_ line, the idea of a big blast of very short term temporary hp is pretty cool.  However, any of the abilities other than lesser cosmic ward I think give too much hp that lasts too long.
> 
> Mars school: -I like the _Bash_ and _Impact_ line, pinballing enemies into each other and causing collateral damage makes for some neat tactical thinking.
> -_Greater crushing strike_ and _Annihilation Strike_ together is maybe a little excessive, with everything else they can do
> ...


After giving it some thought, Ive made the following changes:
*A cosmic knight must now wait 5 rounds after using an active Astral Technique before using it again.
*The _Cosmic Ward_ line of Astral Techniques are now classified as Active.
*Added language to _Duelists Mark_ and _Quicksilver Dance_ clarifying what the threat range aspects do and do not stack with. 
*Reduced the ability damage dealt by _Envenomed Shot_ to 2d6.

On a side note, I've never actually watched Saint Seiya, so any similarities can probably be chalked up to coincidence. 




> I probably won't have time to do a full review of this, but I just wanted to pop in and let you know, I've been keeping my eye on this and continue to come back and look it over, and it's awesome. Initial knee-jerk reaction is that it's really overpowered, but as I continue to look at it, read what things actually do, and understand how it all fits together, I think it's balanced. It's about on par with a Warblade, as far as power level, but it is also markedly more versatile out of combat (which is fine). While this is certainly no Tier 1 or Tier 2 class, it would adventure well with Wizards and Sorcerers.


High Tier 3 is more or less what I was aiming for, so I'm glad to hear that that's where the class wound up.

----------


## Ziegander

> High Tier 3 is more or less what I was aiming for, so I'm glad to hear that that's where the class wound up.


Yeah, I'd say you pretty much nailed it.

----------


## Alabenson

As part of the final round of testing, I've made the following changes to the Cosmic Knight;

* Added the ability to swap out lower level astral technique's at levels where a new one is learned.
* Added duration information to the Taunting Challenge invocation
* Clarified how Taunting Challenge interacts with mind-affecting immunity.

----------


## Alabenson

Following further testing I've made a few changes to the Cosmic Knight's Cosmic Ward line of astral techniques;
* Cosmic Ward and Greater Cosmic Ward have had their duration reduced to a number of rounds equal to 3 + the cosmic knight's Wisdom modifier.
* Clarified that Cosmic Knight cannot use their Cosmic Strike or other astral techniques during the same round they use an astral technique from the Cosmic Ward line.

----------


## Just to Browse

I really like this class. Good flexibility and interesting ideas for scaling. I really like that you're not scared of making it a strong class, because that's probably what a gish class needs.

I have 3 criticisms:

The class needs to be much weaker at level 1 to avoid seriously overshadowing the rest of the party. Proficiency with greatswords and medium armor is already a solid lifestyle choice. This class gets that plus a relevant combat feat, an invocation, and +1d6 damage on attacks they would have been making anyways.The class also needs higher damage later on. At levels 10+, 5d6 damage on a single attack definitely isn't enough. I'd push towards 1d6 per level or change Cosmic Strike to an attack action somewhere down the line.It feels like Planet choices are weird given much flexibility the class has otherwise. You have all these feats, invocations, and aspects, but for some reason 2/3 of those are limited to these predetermined archetypes like "archer" and "two weapon fighter". I think you should lean into the flexibility that you already have built into the class, then have a dedicated flavor section that discusses the different academies, since most players will already want to play a bullrusher / archer / TWFer anyways. This way you let aspiring players mix and match whatever crazy aspects they want by mumbling something about far-off academies and old mentors.

----------


## Alabenson

> I really like this class. Good flexibility and interesting ideas for scaling. I really like that you're not scared of making it a strong class, because that's probably what a gish class needs.
> 
> I have 3 criticisms:
> 
> The class needs to be much weaker at level 1 to avoid seriously overshadowing the rest of the party. Proficiency with greatswords and medium armor is already a solid lifestyle choice. This class gets that plus a relevant combat feat, an invocation, and +1d6 damage on attacks they would have been making anyways.The class also needs higher damage later on. At levels 10+, 5d6 damage on a single attack definitely isn't enough. I'd push towards 1d6 per level or change Cosmic Strike to an attack action somewhere down the line.It feels like Planet choices are weird given much flexibility the class has otherwise. You have all these feats, invocations, and aspects, but for some reason 2/3 of those are limited to these predetermined archetypes like "archer" and "two weapon fighter". I think you should lean into the flexibility that you already have built into the class, then have a dedicated flavor section that discusses the different academies, since most players will already want to play a bullrusher / archer / TWFer anyways. This way you let aspiring players mix and match whatever crazy aspects they want by mumbling something about far-off academies and old mentors.


To tackle your first two criticisms together somewhat, when making the Cosmic Knight I tried to balance it against the three ToB classes. Initially, the Cosmic Strike's damage boost is fairly consistent with the bonus damage that would be available from maneuvers and this remains true until the mid to high levels. At that point, it is assumed that the Cosmic Knight would be relying increasingly on their Astral Techniques to make up the difference.

As for your third point, the limitations created by the classes combat schools are, from a design standpoint, a feature and not a bug. Many of the Astral Techniques in particular could potentially be combined in gamebreaking ways were they not separated by different schools. Given that the class is quite powerful as it stands already, I would be very hesitant to make an adjustment that could radically increase its power.

----------


## Just to Browse

Passive +1d6 to all attacks is better than your average levels 1-2 ToB class, particularly when combined with an invocation and an extra feat. The first thing that stands out when you compare the Cosmic Knight to something like the Warblade is the opportunity cost that ToB classes have when choosing maneuvers, which this class doesn't have from Cosmic Strike. The goal of maximizing action economy puts a big pressure on initiators who need to balance their strikes & boosts, whereas Cosmic Strike will be pretty much always on all the time.

On Cosmic Strike becoming obsolete intentionally -- I guess that's your call if you want things that way, but it's one hell of a noob trap. People are going to assume Cosmic Strike is a valid strategy at level 10 because it was a valid strategy at level 1, and they are going to be deeply disappointed when that falls through. You don't lose much of anything by letting Cosmic Strike be included in full attacks, and you get much nicer scaling out of it without (for example) forcing characters studying Mars to spend their aspects on Curshing Strike to maybe achieve level-appropriate damage.

Not many of the astral techniques are all that dangerous when you look across them. Based on my skim over the high-level techniques, it doesn't look like a lot of them have actually been playtested yet. Your gut instinct might be to segregate these effects, but I strongly recommend at least running a few high-level playtests to see if the degenerate effects you're worried about actually shake out in play. Based on my experience, you'll actually see the most overpowered outputs from single-aspect characters because of built-in synergies.

As a side note to the thing above - if you're too worried about letting players shuffle aspects, at loosen up those feat options. The worst thing that comes of it is someone gets a little extra flexible instead of feeling shoehorned into standstill tank / ubercharger / etc.

----------


## Alabenson

I don't think that saying that the Cosmic Strike becomes obsolete is entirely fair. As far as basic damage boosters go it keeps up with comparable abilities fairly adequately. The assumption, however, is that as a Cosmic Knight increases in level they gain additional options through their Astral Techniques that improve the Cosmic Strike's functionality. I wouldn't really call it a trap as the Cosmic Knight receives these techniques automatically; compare that with the Warlock which has to consciously devote class resources to maintaining the Eldritch Blast's usefulness at the expense of their other invocations known.

As for the feats, the entire purpose of having the bonus feats in the first place was to create more of an identity for the combat schools, particularly since some of them necessitate significant feat investment.

----------


## JoshuaZ

Wow. This is excellent, and I'm sorry I haven't seen it before. My only very minor quibble is that it might be nice to have a few more Dark Invocation options.  

Also, question: would you mind if anyone did homebrew feats or prestige classes that interact with this class? I have a few thoughts in that direction.

----------


## Just to Browse

> I don't think that saying that the Cosmic Strike becomes obsolete is entirely fair. As far as basic damage boosters go it keeps up with comparable abilities fairly adequately. The assumption, however, is that as a Cosmic Knight increases in level they gain additional options through their Astral Techniques that improve the Cosmic Strike's functionality. I wouldn't really call it a trap as the Cosmic Knight receives these techniques automatically; compare that with the Warlock which has to consciously devote class resources to maintaining the Eldritch Blast's usefulness at the expense of their other invocations known.


Cosmic Strike is much weaker than you think it is. If it's comparable to other abilities (like the Warlock's EB, which you've already noted is seriously under par), then it's probably weak. I'll give an example of a level 10 Mars CKnight facing off against 2 middling CR 10 encounters with her party. The player plans on being good at smashing face because MARS MEANS WAR HOO-RAH. They see their damage ability and assume it's level-appropriate, and they pick up Baleful Strike + Shockwave as their 10th & 8th level aspects. Paralyzing people with pain and huge cleave attacks are awesome.

Against 2 stone giants in their mountain home: Your player runs at one giant after taking some thrown rocks, and she hits it for 2d6 (greatsword) + 5d6 (cosmic strike) + 15 (30 Str why not) + 3 (magic weapon) for about 40. This giant has +13 Fort and probably makes its save, and the CKnight only solved about 1/8 of the encounter before the giant runs from the CKnight's disappointingly low AoO damage, or lumbers over to punch the Beguiler.

Against 1 Bebilith just about anywhere: Your player closes through the webs and hits the Bebilith for 30 because of DR 10/good, solving about 1/5 of the encounter. The Bebilith definitely makes its save with +16 Fort, and then also walks away to poison some weaker member of the party to death.

The better choice was picking up both Crushing Strike + Shattering Blow and ignoring level 10 aspects because they don't contribute enough to a damage build. The even better choice is using Power Attack on a full attack because it doesn't have a 5-round cooldown. That's going to be super frustrating for the player who just wants to smash face. For that reason, I recommend making Cosmic Strike an attack action, so players have a nice baseline and new players avoid a major trap.




> As for the feats, the entire purpose of having the bonus feats in the first place was to create more of an identity for the combat schools, particularly since some of them necessitate significant feat investment.


That's a good thing, and that will still exist. My suggestion is to keep the lists, keep the feats, and keep all the flavor, just loosen the mechanics up. 90% of the players who pick up a CKnight will play it through a school anyways, but the 10% of players involved in "academies that teach multiple schools" (quote words from the OP) will be able to leverage the built-in flexibility of the class to explore the fantasy that excites them.

I doubt you're going to agree with whatever I see. I get that -- I've probably spent 1000x less time on this class than you have, but I _have_ built a ton of gishes and ran them through combat. Just try out some level 5-10 builds. You'll see that extra flexibility doesn't change many decisions when it comes to feats or aspects.

----------


## Alabenson

> Also, question: would you mind if anyone did homebrew feats or prestige classes that interact with this class? I have a few thoughts in that direction.


If you want to create homebrew for this class than go right ahead, I'd consider it a major compliment  :Small Big Grin: . 




> Cosmic Strike is much weaker than you think it is. If it's comparable to other abilities (like the Warlock's EB, which you've already noted is seriously under par), then it's probably weak. I'll give an example of a level 10 Mars CKnight facing off against 2 middling CR 10 encounters with her party. The player plans on being good at smashing face because MARS MEANS WAR HOO-RAH. They see their damage ability and assume it's level-appropriate, and they pick up Baleful Strike + Shockwave as their 10th & 8th level aspects. Paralyzing people with pain and huge cleave attacks are awesome.
> 
> Against 2 stone giants in their mountain home: Your player runs at one giant after taking some thrown rocks, and she hits it for 2d6 (greatsword) + 5d6 (cosmic strike) + 15 (30 Str why not) + 3 (magic weapon) for about 40. This giant has +13 Fort and probably makes its save, and the CKnight only solved about 1/8 of the encounter before the giant runs from the CKnight's disappointingly low AoO damage, or lumbers over to punch the Beguiler.
> 
> Against 1 Bebilith just about anywhere: Your player closes through the webs and hits the Bebilith for 30 because of DR 10/good, solving about 1/5 of the encounter. The Bebilith definitely makes its save with +16 Fort, and then also walks away to poison some weaker member of the party to death.
> 
> The better choice was picking up both Crushing Strike + Shattering Blow and ignoring level 10 aspects because they don't contribute enough to a damage build. The even better choice is using Power Attack on a full attack because it doesn't have a 5-round cooldown. That's going to be super frustrating for the player who just wants to smash face. For that reason, I recommend making Cosmic Strike an attack action, so players have a nice baseline and new players avoid a major trap.


The flaw I see with your reasoning here is that if you look at the maneuvers that would be available to an initiator of that level (which is what I used as a balance point when creating the Cosmic Knight) I don't see them as doing especially better. Most 5th level maneuvers will add somewhere between 4-6 d6 damage to a melee attach, which at best is on average a whooping 3.5 more than a Cosmic Knight's strike at the same level. The difference is that the initiator will then need to recover said maneuver before using it again or use a different, likely lower level maneuver in its place. The Cosmic Knight, meanwhile, can deal their extra damage round after round as a standard action and will have 3-4 additional options to add extra effects or increased damage. And yes, at times taking a full attack action will be the superior option, but it is an oft lamented fact that a reliance on full attacks is often a poor tactical decision if even possible.

----------


## Just to Browse

Maneuvers are intended to add flexibility, not raw power. That's why they almost all come with riders, and also why they are designed to maximize action economy via Stances, Boosts, and Counters in addition to Strikes. If you are benchmarking Cosmic Strike's damage against the damage numbers of maneuvers, then Cosmic Strike is definitely too weak.

If the Cosmic Knight wants level-appropriate damage, they definitely want to make a full attack with Power Attack. They're definitely doing that at level 10 because they are running effects like _entropic warding_ and _cosmic flight_, and they have Temporal Acceleration available (isn't that why Temporal Acceleration comes online at level 6?). If you're excited about the consistency of Cosmic Strike, don't forget that full attacks & power attacks can used round after round, whereas those damage improvements like Crushing Strike only work about 1/encounter.

----------


## Alabenson

> Maneuvers are intended to add flexibility, not raw power. That's why they almost all come with riders, and also why they are designed to maximize action economy via Stances, Boosts, and Counters in addition to Strikes. If you are benchmarking Cosmic Strike's damage against the damage numbers of maneuvers, then Cosmic Strike is definitely too weak.
> 
> If the Cosmic Knight wants level-appropriate damage, they definitely want to make a full attack with Power Attack. They're definitely doing that at level 10 because they are running effects like _entropic warding_ and _cosmic flight_, and they have Temporal Acceleration available (isn't that why Temporal Acceleration comes online at level 6?). If you're excited about the consistency of Cosmic Strike, don't forget that full attacks & power attacks can used round after round, whereas those damage improvements like Crushing Strike only work about 1/encounter.


I think we're running into the single biggest point of contention here; melee doesn't need bigger numbers for full attacks. You can take a straight Fighter and build it to deal tremendous damage on a full attack, that isn't the fundamental problem with melee in 3.5. The issue melee has is that if making a full attack *isn't* an option, then their options suddenly drop precipitously. The Cosmic Strike is meant to give the Cosmic Knight something useful to do when using a full attack isn't a viable option, which is where melee actually needs help.

----------


## Just to Browse

I don't want to confuse things, so let me make it clear that this isn't my point of contention. Cosmic Strike is not a useful thing to do as a standard action when you use your move action to move towards someone, and a full attack with Cosmic Strike is not "tremendous damage". Right now, Cosmic Strike is deeply, deeply under par at mid and high levels (while being over-par at low levels), and the simple fix for that is to lean into your existing class features by making Cosmic Strike usable as an attack action. This lets Cosmic Knights do something useful turn-to-turn _without forcing them to pick up Power Attack_.

The Cosmic Knight does not have a built-in standard action attack that contributes appropriately. It looks like they do (and new players will be tricked into thinking they do), but they definitely do not. I probably sound like a broken record here, but you should really test this class at high levels. The lack of a simple on-par damage option sticks out like a sore thumb and there's a super easy fix available to you.

I'll leave this be because you're clearly already set against making changes and I doubt further PEACHing on my part will convince you. Just make sure to test this class outside of levels 3-6. It's a fundamentally strong class, and the major flaws should be really easy to identify the first time one of your players rolls up a Cosmic Knight at levels 1, 10, or 15. Good luck with it!

----------


## Alabenson

After a review, I've altered the Annihilation Strike to be an active ability instead of a passive one.

----------

